# Wow- now that is a movie trailer!



## dcoscina (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know who decided to track the upcoming Godzilla with Ligeti's Requiem but it's f***ing genius. I've been following this project from its inception and the filmmakers have consistently said this won't be anything like that piece of crap 1998 mess. The footage, the music, and the sound byte of Oppenheimer confirms that. Love this teaser. 

http://vimeo.com/76176358


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 4, 2013)

Absolute genius!


----------



## TSU (Oct 4, 2013)

That's interesting! Very impressive.


----------



## Daniel White Music (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh goodness. I may have to clean out my drawers after that. Genius piece of work! (Now let's see how the movie turns out.)


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 5, 2013)

Agreed , great trailer and very refreshing . Firmly on the radar now !


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 5, 2013)

Effective to be sure - it reminded me of the Japanese post-nuclear origin of the Godzilla myth. But then I remembered the cool trailer for Battle Los Angeles - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dI94ZO2SbM , and the film turned out to be Battle Los Angeles.

Ach, I probably won't like it cos it'll be dark, tortured and miserable. Hell, I thought White House Down was a hoot. But if nothing else, terrific to see something less ordinary with trailers.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 10, 2013)

New trailer out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjKO10hKtYw&feature=player_embedded (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjKO10hK ... r_embedded)

You really can't go wrong with Ligeti if you want a hard edge.


----------



## Cruciform (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks choco. Great trailer.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2013)

ohh, very nice! Love that they don't use a epic shit trailer music.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan @ Wed 11 Dec said:


> ohh, very nice! Love that they don't use a epic shit trailer music.



hahaha... careful... There might just be a few forum members who write that 'shit'. ^>|


----------



## handz (Dec 11, 2013)

"ohh, very nice! Love that they don't use a epic [email protected]#t trailer music."


Yeah, great changed, now I hope movie wont have that [email protected]#t trailer music in it too. (as much as previous godzilla sucked, the Arnolds score is great)


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow, looks nice. The score is by Alexandre Desplat, if I'm not mistaken. Quite interesting to see how he copes with this kind of movie. One of my favourite composers nowadays.


----------



## Daniel White Music (Dec 11, 2013)

Woah! Really? The score, at least, oughta be amazing. :D


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2013)

JH @ Wed Dec 11 said:


> Wow, looks nice. The score is by Alexandre Desplat, if I'm not mistaken. Quite interesting to see how he copes with this kind of movie. One of my favourite composers nowadays.



Wow! I was impressed by the trailer, cinematography looks incredible. Now to hear Alexandre Desplat is onboard, that really ups the anticipation!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ 11/12/2013 said:


> Ryan @ Wed 11 Dec said:
> 
> 
> > ohh, very nice! Love that they don't use a epic shit trailer music.
> ...



Yeah, maybe I just took a shit were I eat? >8o


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2013)

Greg @ 11/12/2013 said:


> JH @ Wed Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, looks nice. The score is by Alexandre Desplat, if I'm not mistaken. Quite interesting to see how he copes with this kind of movie. One of my favourite composers nowadays.
> ...



Definitely!!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 11, 2013)

I love this director's work. Will be interesting to see what Desplat's score will be like, but it would have been cool if they'd been as equally adventurous as his previous feature, Monsters, where he got Jon Hopkins in.

I think I'm unsure with Desplat because I rarely watch the films he scores. I remember enjoying his score to Argo (and thought it was very odd they dropped HG-W's music in there), but barely noticed his music in the last Harry Potter films.


----------



## handz (Dec 11, 2013)

He is great in making "atmosphere" but mostly it is unmemorable nonthematic stuff, which is sad. His work on HP was dissapointment for me (well any other then JWs parts was)


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2013)

handz @ Wed Dec 11 said:


> He is great in making "atmosphere" but mostly it is unmemorable nonthematic stuff, which is sad. His work on HP was dissapointment for me (well any other then JWs parts was)



True to an extent, though regardless I really treasure his scores and feel they work amazingly well with all his films.

These are plenty thematic and memorable for me:

Syriana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W3GsgDdjTg

Kings Speech
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s80vveaXhH4

Extremely loud incredibly close
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Vork8_Wh8


----------



## handz (Dec 11, 2013)

I like his music, just not so listenable for me, too subtle and ambient and I lose interest after while, listening hour of music from him I would not remember half of it.

I listened this three examples and all are more ambient and atmospheric than truly memorable main themes of a movie or something, very "subtle". I probably most like Benjamin Button and Birth from him. Definitely have his own style, that I always recognize.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 12, 2013)

Ligeti and Kubrick is sorta hardwired in my auditory memory, hence I see a monolith when I hear Ligeti.... shrugs


----------

